
China Disrupts WhatsApp Service in Online Clampdown - blackbagboys
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/07/18/technology/whatsapp-facebook-china-internet.html?smid=tw-share
======
blackbagboys
It's unlikely that the current administration would ever confront China about
its Internet clampdown on human rights grounds, but I don't understand why
this isn't treated as a trade issue (or perhaps it is and I'm ignorant of it).
There's no reason we should allow WeChat, Baidu, and other Chinese Internet
companies to operate freely in the United States when American competitors are
almost entirely locked out of the Chinese market.

